# Lily surfer girl video



## maj (Apr 9, 2013)

LILY TRIES OUT SWIMMING- ANOTHER VIDEO I MADE TO THE BEACH BOYS SONG
chihuahua lily surfer girl - YouTube

Hope you like it - please feel free to comment and give me tips on how I can improve on my videos and thanks for all the lovely comments on littlest hobo


----------



## Festus' Grandma (Nov 25, 2012)

that was so sweet! Loved seeing her in the pool.


----------



## loupey (Oct 1, 2013)

Owhh it says the user has made it unavailable to mobiles :/


----------



## maj (Apr 9, 2013)

I am so sorry it doesn't work for you on your mobile but I haven't stopped anyone from viewing on mobiles - the statistiscs for that video show some people are watching on their mobiles so I don't know why it doesn't work for you - it is blocked from people living in Germany - sorry to those folks that's utubes copyright for the song


----------



## maj (Apr 9, 2013)

I am so glad FG you enjoyed the video - I am hoping next year maybe lilly will take a swim in the sea - she just took a paddle this year !! I thought the pool might get her started


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

She did fantastic! By the way my most favorite dogs are Chihuahua and JR's..


----------



## maj (Apr 9, 2013)

thanks Evelyn - rosie my jack Russell looks superb doesnt she for 16 years young!!
She hears perfectly and sees perfectly and is in fantastic condition as you can see - we go walks for an hour to an hour and half every day weather permitting and rosie has no trouble keeping up with superfast and always on the go lily !! Rosie has shown lily the ropes as regards being off the lead and lilly now too is foot perfect off the lead - I am so pleased with her - she has turned out to be my perfect little chi


----------



## Giubba (Oct 15, 2013)

They're both adorable. I watched it and then made my fiancé watch it. He felt so amused that he told me "well, maybe one day we can get a chi or a small breed dog like the other one. But they must be that way". 

ONE STEP FORWARD! Keep going with your videos, you're helping me out in my battle of getting a chi!


----------



## maj (Apr 9, 2013)

Hi Giubba - thanks so much for your lovely comment and I hope your fiancé does see how lovely little dogs can be - I know I want another chi !! They are so addictive and have so much personality and yes they do love walking even though they are so tiny - lily is just under 4 pounds but she can jump up so well now - as a puppy she could not even get up the stairs I will make another video showing her fantastic scent ability and persistence to get what she wants !!


----------

